# wriggly's



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

took the family and 3 grand kids fishing down to wriggly's we got there and fished fri night around 5pm the fish were so exsited to see us that as i would be tending to my wife's pole (first time fisherman) unhooking and rebating she would have to grab my pole and before i could get hers done she had another one we caught some ware between 100-125 fish in two days and the wife caught not one not two not three but FOUR times she caught double's I was lucky enough to get two we had three poles and kept busy all the time we used power bait worms,salmon eggs,marshmallows they weren't picky it was great.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice! Any size to those holdovers? All rainbows or did you see some tigers?


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

most were in the 12-14 range biggest one around 16 half and half on rainbow and tiger rainbows were better fighters


----------

